# My day at the range.....



## mic214 (Aug 1, 2007)

I got a chance to hit the range today. I took a couple of revolvers out for a spin:










The one on the lower left originally was a 4", square butt M-65 that I had cut down to a 3". A new front sight was installed and the barrel was re-crowned. The grip was then converted to a round butt:










She shoots pretty good:










The 3", blued M-36 shoots pretty nice too!:


----------



## stormbringerr (May 22, 2007)

very nice,good shooting.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I love your revolvers and that picture of your Smith is outstanding. I love great Gun Art.


----------

